

Did the C.I.A. stop an F.B.I. detective from preventing 9/11? - tingiri
http://www.newyorker.com/archive/2006/07/10/060710fa_fact_wright?currentPage=all
Although its an old article, I feel bad about the whole system.
======
Okvivi
Why didn't anybody make a movie out of this yet? It's a great story.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Parts of it (events in Yemen) seem straight out of The Kingdom.
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0431197/>

------
mijnpc
and after 30 years, folks will say, it was an alien conspiracy, pff

------
wglb
Let's not do politics here. Flagged.

------
awongh
[2006]

